# Findlay Reservoir



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Anyone know when they plan on putting the docks back in? It sure is a pain in the ass launching my boat without a dock. 

Been out twice, only catching a couple small (10"-12") walleye and few WB. The eyes sure are thick close to the bank at night but wont hit anything thrown at them.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

I heard from a friend who heard from a friend that they were supposed to be in by this weekend. Don't hold me or the friends to it though


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Thanks! I sure hope your friends friend is right. I'd sure like to get back out without banging into rocks


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

See my post in "first night catfish" for a update on what I know.


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

there everyday almost, i live right by the res. will let ya know


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

if not call or stop by DNR they will tell u.. for sure


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Not sure about that DNR thing. It is run and maintained by the city of Findlay.


----------



## Fistbuster (Apr 7, 2012)

I was told by the reservor man that he tried to order the floats for the docks last November but the Mayor Office told him to wait until spring.


----------



## BIGDIPPER (Jan 25, 2010)

Any update on if the docks are in yet? Thanks.


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

Fistbuster said:


> I was told by the reservor man that he tried to order the floats for the docks last November but the Mayor Office told him to wait until spring.


Sounds about right for governmental thinking.... 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Weasel7 (Sep 1, 2011)

Went by around noon still out.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Not yet. They are thinking late April now. Guys are putting in at #2. Just wear boots to stay dry, the water is 50ish at best.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

There isnt nothing like fishing and catching yourself a 2007 black Expedition! LOL!!


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Any details about the driver of that rig yet....?


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Hardtop said:


> Any details about the driver of that rig yet....?


I haven't heard.


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

Hardtop said:


> Any details about the driver of that rig yet....?


What are you talking about, vehicle in reservoir ?


----------



## Hardtop (Nov 24, 2004)

Confused why it would take so long to produce who the owner of the vehicle was at least....pretty tight lipped investigation so far......?


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

yea, nobody was found in it.. so i hope i dont be reeling in any "BODYS", anytime soon.. that would scare the s**t outta me.. makes ya wonder!!!


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Took the kids out for couple hours last night and trolled crankbaits. Little slow at first. My son picked up this little guy before dark.










Once the sun set we had a little more action. I caught a white bass and 14" walleye. Than my daughter finished up the night with a 18" cat and a 13" perch. We had a good time and not to shabby for their first time on the water this year. 

My daughters keepers....










Talked to an older gentleman who was bank fishing and claimed to be catching a few 18"-20" walleye on leeches under a float. Good luck to everyone out there!


----------



## Fistbuster (Apr 7, 2012)

I drove past the findlay reservoir 2 today and seen ODNR out gill netting. They said they only netted 30 perch and their catch was looking very poor.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I second that.. man has it turned off. WVR says at night time it's going on, will have to give that a try this weekend.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Was that on 1 or 2? IMO #1 is far better for perch than #2


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

they had the spill way open on the north bank on #2. u know when that opens up they hog around it for some reason.. killing WB around 2am-5am. getting tired of the WB.. last night was kinda a mix.. couple small walleyes, 6 crappie and tons of white bass.. tonight im catfishn.. and friday night ill be in that exact spot..


----------



## reshunter (Jan 18, 2011)

ha, fistbuster what res are talk about? 1 or 2. odnr weekly report said res # 2 has good #s of perch. i do better at res #1 on perch. so whats up


----------



## Fistbuster (Apr 7, 2012)

yes thier web site does say that reservoir 2 is 2nd in the state for perch. I did talked to them today at reservoir 2 and they said their gill netting was poor today. you can go to the odnr office and ask them yourself if you dont believe me.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

I will also be out there tonight. Maybe i will run into ya *******.


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

walkerdog, sounds cool man. ill have my lantern and i wear my head-light.. so if u see the combo its me. im Jeremy. cold front moving thru who knows whats gona happen out there. but ill probly be out there all night..


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

If I can get outta work early enough, I may head over. I'll look for you guys if I do. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

9DF, sounds good.. hopefully their biting tonight.. wish this front wasnt moving thru.. but then again who knows..


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

i should be out there after my race tonight... we usually get done racing about 1130.. might be midnight before i get out there


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

well ill tell u this much.. i was the only one out there tonight.. caught a big cat.. im not the craigs list killer. maybe the catfish killer.. if yall go out there man, let me know for real..


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Cancelled my trip. On the boat in a storm probably wasnt a good idea. Nice fish!


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

no ur righ it wasnt.. i was on the north bank wind to my back.. after around 330, i went to #1 and went to the top and seen the water had white caps on it.. so i know #2 was just the same. only caught the one and see glowing eyes every where. they would chase my jig, then turn away..


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah, Not going out there at night with a North wind and 38 degrees. I did stop at both 1 and two for about 45 min each in the late morning and floated a minnow in my faverate spots with no takers.


----------



## West Virginia Redneck101 (Mar 13, 2012)

totally agree.. NW wind i might but a solid NE or N wind.. just aint worth it i dont think.. but, there will be plenty nights to come!


----------



## boater15 (Mar 31, 2012)

Docks are in!


----------



## Gills63 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Docks in, cars out!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## carpslayer (Mar 25, 2012)

thats cause WV caught them all...lol


----------

